# Altoona Train Show



## Altoonamodelmaker#1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello,
See AltoonaModelWorks at next two shows in Oct.
Oct 14th Blair County Convention Center.
Oct 27th Strausburg Show.
Will have built models on display and kits to purchase.
Hope to see you at show, any questions please contact me.
Bob Spaulding


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Altoonamodelmaker#1 said:


> Hello,
> See AltoonaModelWorks at next two shows in Oct.
> Oct 14th Blair County Convention Center.
> Oct 27th Strausburg Show.
> ...


BUMP


The show in Strausburg do you know the name for it, who is sponsoring the show?
Another words what name do they call the show? 
I tried searching for info on the show and came up empty.

Is there a Strasburg and Stausburg in PA?
In Lancaster County?

I like that area, but you got to leave the wife home, as there are to many places for her to spend money!:laugh:


----------



## Altoonamodelmaker#1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Big Ed,
Theres two shows, the above Strasburg Train Show Oct 27th 9am-1pm
at Strasburg Fire Co. 203W. Franklin St. John Dunn sponsoring.
Also in Lancaster Oct 11-13 The Fine Scale Model Railroad Expo
at The Lamcaster Host Resort & Conference Center. This show mostly HO,
I will be at both shows as vendor, AltoonaModelWorks. 
My spelling was wrong as I do that often, so try Strasburg in looking.
Hope to see you there!
Sincerely Bob Spaulding


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Altoonamodelmaker#1 said:


> Hi Big Ed,
> Theres two shows, the above Strasburg Train Show Oct 27th 9am-1pm
> at Strasburg Fire Co. 203W. Franklin St. John Dunn sponsoring.
> Also in Lancaster Oct 11-13 The Fine Scale Model Railroad Expo
> ...


No big deal I thought there might have been 2 towns with close spelling out there.
You better get some HO kits to show in Lancaster then.
The HO guys might shoot you if you only bring O to show there.


----------



## Altoonamodelmaker#1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Ed,
Ya, the rxr guys can be tuff I get shot at alot.
But am here to stay, they we see am a good
guy and don,t give up easy. And do offer nice
buildings.
Bob


----------

